

Proving 0.999 is equal to 1 - Garbage
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0.999...#Digit_manipulation

======
frobozz
It isn't, 0.999... is, but 0.999 is exactly 0.001 less than 1.

~~~
wlievens
Exactly. That kind of slopiness makes this more confusing than it needs to be.

------
tychonoff
Without reference to the formal notion of limits in real numbers (invented in
the 19th century), the expression 1=0.999... is meaningless. So one shouldn't
be surprised at the confusion and dumb arguments surrounding it.

------
bd808
A friend showed me this "proof" that makes it easier to explain to people who
aren't math nerds.

1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = 3/3 = 1

.3¯3 + .3¯3 + .3¯3 = .9¯9 = 1

------
dansingerman
I can remember arguing in middle school (I was 9) with my teacher that 0.999'
was equal to 1. Sadly, at the time. despite knowing this as a fact, I didn't
know any of the proofs.

Mind, I don't think they would have convinced her.

